# I can't find ipw2100 firmware



## jonathanc (Dec 27, 2012)

Well that's not true.  I found it on the French BSD ftp but it is a .tgz file, not a valid package I can add with pkg_add.

When I unzip and tar it I end up with three .fw files but I have no idea where to put them.  This is for a Dell latitude D600.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 27, 2012)

ipwfw(4) says the firmware is built into the kernel module.  It's not a port.

Why not just load the kernel modules like it shows in ipw(4)?


----------



## jonathanc (Dec 27, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> ipwfw(4) says the firmware is built into the kernel module.  It's not a port.
> 
> Why not just load the kernel modules like it shows in ipw(4)?



I have the appropriate lines in my /boot/loader.conf but when I type ifconfig ipw0 up I get "ipw0: no firmware"


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 27, 2012)

Please show your /boot/loader.conf entries.  Are you sure that's the card it has?


----------



## jonathanc (Dec 27, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Please show your /boot/loader.conf entries.




```
if_ipw_load="YES"

wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"

firmware_load="YES"

ipw_bss_load="YES"
ipw_ibss_load="YES"
ipw_monitor_load="YES"

legal.intel_ipw.license_ack=1
```


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 27, 2012)

jonathanc said:
			
		

> ```
> if_ipw_load="YES"
> 
> [color="Red"]wlan_wep_load="YES"
> ...



The lines in red are in the generic kernel already.

The last time I used a 2100, it was in my T42 and would not do WPA until I installed the latest Windows XP driver.  I'm guessing it upgraded the firmware on the card, separate from the firmware files.  But I'm not sure that's the problem here.


----------



## jonathanc (Dec 30, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The lines in red are in the generic kernel already.
> 
> The last time I used a 2100, it was in my T42 and would not do WPA until I installed the latest Windows XP driver.  I'm guessing it upgraded the firmware on the card, separate from the firmware files.  But I'm not sure that's the problem here.



Did you install the latest drivers through Windows XP?  I've tried using ndiswrapper to no avail and I don't have a compatible Windows XP image that I could use to install the drivers from the Dell website.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 30, 2012)

jonathanc said:
			
		

> Did you install the latest drivers through Windows XP?  I've tried using ndiswrapper to no avail and I don't have a compatible Windows XP image that I could use to install the drivers from the Dell website.



Yes, I always save an image of the drive that comes with a Windows system.


----------

